# Getting started next week



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I found a guy locally selling some 5 frame nucs I e been thinking about getting bees for a couple months.i ve been reading backyard beekeeper and think I'm ready. I ordered the Mann lake basic 10 kit the guy with the bees said that's who he gets his equip through so I felt confident in compatability. Any how my hive kit should be here tomorrow and I will probably get bees Monday or Tuesday. The guy said he would be willing to help me get set up. I'm excited a lil nervous but I'm pretty sure I can do it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Another one about to get addicted.

Put your location in your profile. Bee keeping difference a bit by areas.

 Al


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Yay! Our bees will be ready in a week or two, we have been painting like mad and are super excited.  Bees are cool.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't see to update profile but I'm in south louisiana in a rural area outside of New Orleans. Update my kit arrived Friday fingers crossed we get some dry weather so the guy can get the nuc for me. Can't wAit to get em and see the diffrence in the garden this season


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Having bees will definitely increase your garden yields. Good luck!


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I got the nuc. Let it sit overnight on the bottom board so they could orientate to the spot. Yesterday I transferred the frames into the new hive. It was a lil crazy as the bees swarmed my veil but got it done with no. Stings. After starting I realized I forgot the extra frÃ¡mes. So I closed it up and let em rest. Today I got the empties installed again with less disturbance and again not getting stung. It is a little intimidating as they fly at ya till ya realize your safe in the gear then it's pretty cool


----------



## bsmit24 (Dec 31, 2012)

RonTgottagoat said:


> I don't see to update profile but I'm in south louisiana in a rural area outside of New Orleans. Update my kit arrived Friday fingers crossed we get some dry weather so the guy can get the nuc for me. Can't wAit to get em and see the diffrence in the garden this season


A little north of Baton Rouge here and set up my first hive April 11th. Wasn't quite as lucky on the not getting stung part.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Suggest you turn the cement blocks flat side up. Termites and fire ants can come up through the openings in the blocks.

COWS


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Bsmit cool to know ur doing it close by. I'm in Bush a lil north of Covington what did you start with? Full hive package or nice? Also what kind of bees are they? Mine were feral bees taken from ponchatoula area he said. He was saying that local wild bees are less affected by mites or disease 

Good tip on the true ing of the cinder blocks I'll fix that next week when I'm suited up


----------



## bsmit24 (Dec 31, 2012)

I started with a package from the capital area beekeepers association. I am hoping to be able to split it next spring. I believe they are Italian.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Bsmit keep us posted on your progress with the bees so far I am enjoying the bees, I hope you do too. How many boxes are u using? I think I'm gonna try and build my next box. I traced on a piece of cardboard and measured the one I bought so I have a template to work from. Anybody ever use screws to make boxes? The one I bought used box joints to fit together I was just thinking screwed corners may be easier to deal with We will see I could ruin a bunch of 1 by 12s before I got to an $80 box. Any thoughts on this? Also could u use pressure treated wood or would that hurt the hive?


----------



## bsmit24 (Dec 31, 2012)

I plan on opening them up this weekend to see how they are doing. Hopefully I will need to add another box.

I decided to go with all 8 frame medium boxes for simplicity sake, a little lighter also. I intended on making my own also but due to work obligations I ordered the woodware for this year. 

If I get a chance to make my own for next year, I will most likely use a rabbet joint instead of the more traditional box joint. That way it is only two cuts on the table saw or just use a dado head. The medium depth boxes will also allow me to use 1"x8" boards with minimal waste.

Not sure about using treated wood.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Bs MIT how long have they been in place? Installation day I forgot to bring the blank frames with me to the hive box so the next day I added them in. I was gonna wait till Monday. Luckily I did it then as they were starting to make comb on the inner cover I guess in Lou of empty frames. I might have had a mess to deal with had I waited the week. How often are you getting Into your boxes? How long should I wait till checking em out again? I was thinking a week or two I'd check em out again but I don't want to hamper progress by fooling with em too much especially till they are settled in good


----------



## bsmit24 (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought foundationless frames but was advised to start them on either drawn out comb or on foundation and then place my foundationless frames between them in order to have nice straight comb were I wanted it. 

If everything is going well and the existing frames are drawn out then I will replace ever other frame with a foundationless frame (Walter Kelley F style frames).

I checked them three days after I installed them to make sure they had released the queen and to add more syrup. Until I have a better idea of what is going on I will probably check them every week or two as weather permits.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

When you replace those drawn out frames with the other foundation less ones are you bringing those drawn out frames into the upper box? Your doing foundation less to have nice pieces of comb? I sat under a nearby tree this evening watching bees return they are pretty cool


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Assembling hives and bottom boards with screws is fine, just slower and more expensive. 

COWS


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

RonTgottagoat, if you got your bees from Jeff Armstrong, pick his brain every time you get a chance. He is an honest, very knowledgeable beek who will treat you right.

Just don't tell him I said so, it may go to his head. Wouldn't want him getting the big head.  :stirpot: ound:


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Spent a few minutes before work observing the hive this am before work. It was bus soling many bees returning with what I'm guessing is pollen on rear legs white and yellow. So thats good. I'm hoping
For a bright sunny day ononday or Tuesday so I can check progresss. I ordered the next box and a honey super it should be here this week. If may be early but it will be here when they need the extra space


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Forgot to mention that IMO using treated lumber is wrong, since the treated lumber contains an insecticide. Bought a nuke some years ago and made a bottom board of old painted treated lumber from porch. The bees died. Couldn't be sure it was the treated lumber but not going to use it again.

COWS


----------



## ajeoc (Oct 3, 2009)

New to bees this year as well. From what I have read and heard at local Beekeepers meeting... Best for new beekeepers to get into the hive every week or two for the first year. This will help you learn. Help to monitor trends, pests, brood pattern, comb usage. Also documenting each hive visit. If you search bee hive observation checklist on Google you will find some examples and this will help you know what you are looking at/for.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Good tip on treated wood I hadn't considered that. Anyhow I ended up ordereing my next boxes complete from Mann lake. I thought about building but the blade was $99 and by the time I bought frames with foundation. I wouldn't have saved much plus the hassle of it as I'm not much of a carpenter lol. Anyhow the complete boxes were on sale I ended up with a deep and a honey super for $114 shipped cause they had a free shipping deal as well


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

RonTgottagoat said:


> Bsmit keep us posted on your progress with the bees so far I am enjoying the bees, I hope you do too. How many boxes are u using? I think I'm gonna try and build my next box. I traced on a piece of cardboard and measured the one I bought so I have a template to work from. Anybody ever use screws to make boxes? The one I bought used box joints to fit together I was just thinking screwed corners may be easier to deal with We will see I could ruin a bunch of 1 by 12s before I got to an $80 box. Any thoughts on this? Also could u use pressure treated wood or would that hurt the hive?


Do not use pressure treated wood! I have had reports of beekeepers losing colonies after using pressure treated wood for hive stands. I don't use it at all in my apiary.



RonTgottagoat said:


> Good tip on treated wood I hadn't considered that. Anyhow I ended up ordereing my next boxes complete from Mann lake. I thought about building but the blade was $99 and by the time I bought frames with foundation. I wouldn't have saved much plus the hassle of it as I'm not much of a carpenter lol. Anyhow the complete boxes were on sale I ended up with a deep and a honey super for $114 shipped cause they had a free shipping deal as well


If you want to save money do not buy assembled equipment. Unassembled is much cheaper. I buy in large quantities and I literally cannot buy the lumber and do all the cutting myself any cheaper than I can buy unassembled. I did the math on a board foot basis and the lumber from Lowe's comes out to be the same price as the precut stuff from the supplier.

I do buy assembled screened bottom boards....mostly because I would like to sleep every now and then lol. About the only thing I can make from scratch cheaper are migratory tops and nucs. I have no idea why nucs are do danged expensive. I want screened bottom boards on mine and the supply houses are just insane on the prices of those.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Isn't the cost of the hives you save by building your own. *Shipping cost* for me was per hive body twice the cost of the hive bodies them selves.
Way cheaper to just build them your self and save the shipping cost. I have been buying my lumber from a local saw mill and saving on that to over Lowe's and home depot.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

In my area what we refer to as rough cut lumber is just about as high as lumber from the store. When I lived in Missouri I could get lumber from a sawmill at a reasonable price. Just depends on what is available in your area. At the volume I'm dealing with now it saves enough time that even if it cost a bit more it would be worth it.

If there isn't a bee supply store near you check out Mann Lake. If you order at least $100 shipping is free. I've always had excellent service from them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use Mann lake bee supply a lot. 
But before free shipping I got to where I enjoyed the time to cut and built my own equipment. Good late fall early spring and winter projects.

 Al


----------



## bsmit24 (Dec 31, 2012)

RonTgottagoat said:


> When you replace those drawn out frames with the other foundation less ones are you bringing those drawn out frames into the upper box? Your doing foundation less to have nice pieces of comb? I sat under a nearby tree this evening watching bees return they are pretty cool


I finally added a second box last week. I alternated drawn comb with empty foundationless frames. 

I wanted to try foundationless to allow the bees to build what they wanted, the whole small cell vs natural cell vs etc. I will probably cut a few pieces of comb honey to give away. 

I have not yet but having read Michael Bush's book, I may trim by frames down to 1-1/4" spacing in the brood chamber. My main priority now is keeping this hive growing so I can make splits.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

We'll I was able to get into hive this am. Looks like the bees are really filling out the extra frames so I added a second deep I was amazed how much they built up since my
Last visit. It's been raining/overcast when I've had spare time. Bees seemed really docile today. So far it's been fun


----------

